# Is My DX FUBAR?



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm running an old RevNumbers CM7 build and my phone constantly freezes lately to the point I have to pull the battery ...I know I need a new battery but I don't think that would cause this problem? ...can anyone please help me out???


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

If you have been running it a long time wipe cache in recovery.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll try it but I haven't too long ago wiped all my cache


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Try reinstall of the ROM with a cache wipe

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't done anything yet, but the problem has seemed to have stopped...I really think it was just getting too hot because it was really hot when it was freezing up...Idk...


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Are you overclocking? It could also be that an app got "stuck" and caused the cpu to heat up too much.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Nah no overclocking...did have a couple of freeze ups today but not as nearly as horrible as yesterday ...Idk. I think I just need a new phone lol


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I would SBF and reinstall off ROM

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I will definitely SBF because the problem has came back...I just need a new USB cable. LoL I've SBF'd like 10+ times before so I'm very familiar with the process.


----------

